# Ideal setup for orchid mantis



## alex21

I am trying to raise mantis nymphs and I would like to know an ideal setup so that they can survive well. let me know what type of substrate to use so that they can have a good living.

all i know is that they need misting and good humidity..but how can i maintain humidity?

Thanks!


----------



## Rick

I keep them in 32 oz deli cups with wet spaghnum moss in the bottom. I mist daily and keep the moss wet. Simple as that.


----------



## yen_saw

Eric,

Orchid mantis doesn't need a fancy cage but you can always decorate your cage as fancy as possible. I also have few request from hobbyist on what type of cage i use for orchid mantis. Here are some pics on how i keep them.

As nymphs












After L5, i separate them into individual container. Female to 32oz plastic container and male do well in cocktail cup (9 oz - see next pic) and let them continue till adult.






After the females are mated, i keep them in a bigger jar, it is also a good practice to keep a record on important "milestone"
















The male will continue in the cocktail cup for the rest of his life.



> how can i maintain humidity


I have towel paper at the bottom of the cage and make sure it is always wet on anytime. You can increase the humidity with real plant and wet soil. Good luck!


----------



## Becky

Are they just large sweet jars??


----------



## Peekaboo

That's a Lychee Jelly candy container. I've found them to be pretty ideal for mantid rearing as well.


----------



## francisco

HEllo all,

Becky, you can get a wide mouth plastic jar, the kind you buy with pretzels in big supemarket stores.

They are reall helpfull to raise nymphs to several instars, usually L3, but for some species you can go up to L4.

regards

FT


----------



## randyardvark

yes my love sweet jars are perfect, i find the bonds sweet ones are the best, whizz down to your news agent/corner shop and theyll prolly have some spares if you ask really nicely

guys we dont get lychie jam stuff or massive jars of pretles this part of the world, we only have it in fresh friut form and the pretles are in packets :wink:

its ok we still love you,


----------



## Peekaboo

> guys we dont get lychie jam stuff or massive jars of pretles this part of the world


Poor soul .... no Lychee Coconut Jelly? It's the treat of all treats! You have no idea what you're missing.


----------



## randyardvark

i cry at night over it :wink:


----------



## yen_saw

Lilian, i love lychee jelly too!! the container is great for caring small nymphs too. You can improve the ventilation with holes on one or two sides of the conatiners which covered by screen net.


----------



## Peekaboo

I don't know how one could try Lychee Jelly and not love it.

I have about a dozen of the containers that I use for mantid rearing. They're really great to have around, and are fairly roomy for some of the smaller species.

Though I've never thought to give it extra ventilation by cutting out parts and masking it off with mesh. I always went through the tedious trouble of using a drill. You're idea's not only more efficient .... it's easier too!


----------



## randyardvark

right if i ever order mantids from the states ill order some lychie jelly 2! promise

yeah i cut holes in the side of the sweet jars and stick in some mesh...man i love glue guns!


----------



## OGIGA

I heard that the lychee stuff got banned because kids choked and died from eating them. However, I still see them at Asian supermarkets. :wink:


----------



## randyardvark

ill get some for my brother to then  

they banned lucky charms cerial over here because of its outragously high sugar content, marshmallows in cerial...what a brilliant idea...well there goes my childhood ill have to order some of those to...i fear this is getting seriously off topic:s

orchid mantids how long does it take to get them from l1 to adult on average at say optimum temps


----------



## wuwu

around 3 months, males a bit faster since they only go through 6 while the females go through 8.


----------

